# Cracked / sagging valence above front door



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Does it, by any chance, have a heating duct running through it?

I did not know -40c = -40f. I do know that is cold!


----------



## dougmcarthur0 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know how I could tell whether there's a heating duct running. There's an exchange on the floor to the left of the door. How would I know if heating duct is present?


----------



## dougmcarthur0 (Feb 3, 2011)

here's a picture of the house from the outside.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

dougmcarthur0 said:


> here's a picture of the house from the outside.


No pic showing on this end.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a lot of snow...burrrr


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I think you may have some weak framing there.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

definitely a weakness somewhere, the cold probably triggered it to shift/crack. We had -40 here not too long ago as well, not too fun.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

dougmcarthur0 said:


> I don't know how I could tell whether there's a heating duct running. There's an exchange on the floor to the left of the door. How would I know if heating duct is present?



I guess the less invasive way might be to take a prope of some sort like a screwdriver or awl with an insulated handle, for the slight chance of hitting wire, and poke it through the bottom to see if you hit an obstruction.

If it appears to have been repaired before, I think I might take a piece out to see if I could tell more about the situation. Previous moisture damage, 2x2 framing, with heavy duct work supports on framing spaced to far apart, framing not attached to ceiling joists, etc..

Since it that close to the door, and if that is the only place doing this, you might get by with re enforcing that area considering the opening and shutting of the door.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

does the valance run the entire length of that wall?? I would peel the drywall off and get a real good look (it has to be fixed anyways).

I would look to see (make sure) that the header goes all the way across and that this is not a widened door without the proper header. it looks as though you have double door and a window on the right. that is a wide area to be carrying a load.

rod


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I think that may be a door with side lights. I agree on checking the header situation.


----------

